# Going digital only?



## Chris Redding Author (Aug 14, 2010)

Could you imagine going digital only for your reading material or do you think you still need a to hold a book sometimes.
cmr


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I've already gone digital, and I'm lovin every moment of it.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I remember the days when 'going digital' while reading meant using your fingers to turn the pages.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have not read a paper-based book except for college text books since getting my K1 two years ago.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Chris Redding Author said:


> Could you imagine going digital only for your reading material or do you think you still need a to hold a book sometimes.
> cmr


I can imagine going mostly digital. If there's a picture book, if I stumble on the exact same edition of something that I had as a child, those are going to be the exceptions. Also, as a separate issue, I keep my grandmother supplied with books, probably averaging 10 a month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a bunch of paper books that I will read. . .I always have paper by the bed and read some every night . . .but I read on Kindle too and, of course, that's what I carry around with me obsessively.


----------



## Laurensaga (Sep 29, 2010)

AT some point I might, but as of this minute I am holding off.  Of course that could have something to do with the fact that I won't be getting my K3 until christmas and right now I just have the one for my laptop.  I have several books on it though that I am reading and I find the convience of having several books on me at one time fun.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I still like to flip through magazines and look at the big picture books on my coffee table, but most of the fiction I read is digital...unless I happen to win a free book.  
L.J.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

There are some books I want to own.  Digital format is great for stuff I will only read once or twice, but for some books I still want the comfort of knowing I have the book for as long as the pages hold up.  Digital files become corrupted and degrade at a surprisingly fast rate, so there are some books I want in physical form to hold on to.

There are also some of my reference books that are easier to use in print that in digital format.  I sort of have the layout of my Character Naming Sourcebook memorized I use it so much, so I can flip to the section I need to reference faster than I can wake up the Kindle, open the file, and search for the section.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Speaking of searching, have you ever been reading a book, and decided to search for a word, and then realized you couldn't because it was a paper book?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

We are a digital only family now.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> There are some books I want to own. Digital format is great for stuff I will only read once or twice, but for some books I still want the comfort of knowing I have the book for as long as the pages hold up. . .


Ditto here. Particularly for non-fiction books I use as resources.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

swolf said:


> Speaking of searching, have you ever been reading a book, and decided to search for a word, and then realized you couldn't because it was a paper book?


Yep.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Ditto here. Particularly for non-fiction books I use as resources.


Really? I'm the opposite, when it comes to non-fiction I want it on Kindle because it's easier to refer to and quote with the search function and annotations. I've actually been considering replacing some of my non-fiction paper books with a Kindle version but I'm not sure I can justify paying twice for the same book. I only buy ebooks now though, mainly because I get hand strain with paper books and I don't have the room to store them in my tiny apartment. Paper books now feel like such a hassle to me. Unless I get an iPad, the only paper books I'll buy are photography/photoshop related because naturally, they are heavily image based.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The only paper books I have read since getting my K1 2 years ago are cookbooks. The books in my place now serve to make my nice bookshelf look even nicer  

I am not anti paperbooks, its just easier for my eyes to read on my Kindle. I actually bought a out of print older paperback a while back, but I just can't read it. It smells   and the font is too small for me to read comfortably.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

I haven't read or purchased a paper novel in at least 3 years.  I refuse to read one to be honest.  I just can't stand them anymore considering all the benefits I get from reading on my Kindle (and iphone and computer when my Kindle isn't with me).


----------



## Shandril19 (Aug 18, 2009)

If the supply of library ebooks improved, I could see going digital only.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Digital files become corrupted and degrade at a surprisingly fast rate,


Well, it's true that the media that digital files are on _can_ be become corrupted, but have you seen how fast books can burn? Digital file corruption isn't a certainty, but it does happen. That's what backups are for. Of course, it's nice if you aren't backing up a bad file. 

I think it's still likely that printed material will be more archival in nature than digital in the foreseeable future. Although less easy to hide when the book-burners come around.

I buy printed books, although mostly ones that have a lot of photos. And some collectibles, such as a copy of John Dickson Carr's _The Nine Wrong Answers_, from which the publishers _cut around 100 pages_ after the first edition hard cover.

Mike


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

healeyb said:


> I love books. The convenience of e-readers for special circumstances, such as vacations, car rides and commutes, etc. are wonderful, and I will always have a sizable eBook collection. But I will never give up my love of books: the feel of the binding, the page, the smell... It may be all in my head, but the experience is palpably different between the two.
> 
> To quote Giles:
> 
> "Smell is the most powerful trigger to the memory there is. A certain flower, or a-a whiff of smoke can bring up experiences long forgotten. Books smell musty and-and-and rich. The knowledge gained from a computer is a - it, uh, it has no-no texture, no-no context. It's-it's there and then it's gone. If it's to last, then-then the getting of knowledge should be, uh, tangible, it should be, um, smelly."


Sounds like you're on board for my suggestion for Kindle:

When is Kindle going to implement Smell-o-Rama(TM)?


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

I thinking that for my next book, I'll skip the print version and publish digital only, since its the only one that actually sells


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Chris Redding Author said:


> Could you imagine going digital only for your reading material or do you think you still need a to hold a book sometimes.
> cmr


For entertainment purposes, I'm already there.

For reference purposes, I still own many DTBs that I won't be getting rid of any time soon... but many of my new reference books are electronic in format.

For me to ever go 100 percent digital in reference works, Kindle needs to get savvy with displaying Hebrew and Greek, at the minimum... being able to display Latin and Aramaic wouldn't hurt, either.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

swolf said:


> Speaking of searching, have you ever been reading a book, and decided to search for a word, and then realized you couldn't because it was a paper book?


Or wanted to know a definitionand got annoyed that you actually had to look it up separately?

I'm mostly e-books for books, but still read newspapers in paper. The only magazine I read is Reader's Digest and I have a kindle subscription for that.


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Since getting my Kindle (just @ the beginning of last month) - I can totally see myself being all digital sometime in the near future.  I have several series that I read.  So, as the new ones come out... I will buy the HB just to keep the series together.  But anything new or stand alone will be purchased for my Kindle.  I love reading on it!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

My wife and I have only bought digital books for almost two years now (since we bought our Kindle) with only a couple of exceptions.  Even our two-year-old daughter reads (or I guess I should say interacts with) almost as many books on my iPad as DTBs.  The rise of digital books is the best thing that ever happened to our family.  And that includes the births of our children.

Just kidding.

Or am I?


----------



## AuthorTerry (Aug 13, 2010)

I still like having the choice -- but I have a dinosaur e-reader, so I can't get all the content I like. I also get a lot of reading material from libraries, and their e-book catalog isn't compatible with my reader.  Based on sales of my own books, there are still a LOT of print readers out there. Likewise, most of the time, if I give one of my bookmarks to someone, they'll ask if the book is available in the book store. I've only had two people ask if it's available for the Kindle.  Then again, I'm not a Big Name author.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've been reading from ereaders since I bought my rocketbook in the early 90's (it still works). I love ereaders! But, I love the material I'm reading more. I read the books I want to read. I read them in the form I can get the books . If I can get them in ebook, formatted correctly, my 1st choice is ebook, but if I can't I'm fine with reading it in paper form. I'm reading Les Miserables now in paper. Because the translated version I want (Rose) isn't available on ebook. At least not on Kindle and Sony, (I can use my rocketbook to read the I have on it, but Rose is a very recent translation) which are the two readers on which I have to add new books . I'm fine with reading paper, although it isn't my 1st choice. The only real inconvenience is I have to wear my readers


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Totally digital with one exception, a book a friend authored, since I got my first K almost three years ago. 
I even read my morning paper on my K, although I do admit to cheating and checking the online version out for illustrations.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm as all digital as I can get at the moment. Since I've had my Kindle I've bought one paper book (non-fiction, probably not going to be available as an ebook in my lifetime). I do still read paper, but those are library books. I get library books when something isn't available for Kindle or when the price is too high for me.

P.S. I also have a Rocket Ebook and it also still works. Great device, such a shame those people went out of business instead of continuing to improve the Rocket over the years.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I've already packed away all of my hardbacks and paperbacks to move on to new homes.  I read too fast to take up so much space.  I spend more on ebooks (because I buy lots more) but they take up a lot less space.

The only books I buy now are for my children and even at that, they're a lot more interested in my ereader.  As soon as they're old enough, Kindles will be their Christmas presents.

I only ever had old, old, fourth hand books as a kid so I despise the smell of books.  

The only book I'll keep as a paperback is Jane Eyre.  For years I've kept two copies at a time, just in case.  I read it regularly, it's like a comfort blanket.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

My new purchases are all digital, but there are still a lot of older books you can't get in ebook form yet. For instance, right now I'm reading 50 Great Ghost Stories, edited by John Canning. But my ebook library grows steadily while I make fewer and fewer DTP purchases.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

For text only content I've already gone digital only.

For art intensive content like manga/comics... well, the iPad is tempting, but since that's all I want it for it would be very expensive. So, I don't know. Granted, I haven't scanned anything into my computer, if I did I might actually know whether it's worth the bother/expense.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I pretty much only buy ebooks for myself and I've been buying more and more ebooks for the BRATs lately. My oldest 2 either have a Kindle or Kindle app, #3 has run off with my nook (but I think Santa is bringing her a Kindle for Christmas... she's 9) My son isn't that interested in books, although he does enjoy listening to audiobooks while he's playing with his legos (he's 8 ) I figure at that age I'm lucky to get him to do even that (He has some vision problems, and reading is a struggle)


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

For fiction I certainly find myself content to go with just eBooks now; however for non-fiction or reference material I like to still get printed versions so that I can cross-reference concurrently with multiple books open on my desk at the same time.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

The only DTB's I have bought since buying my K2US almost a year ago are COOKBOOKS.  I have MANY!!!!!!!  Just need them around me to inspire the only thing I am creative with......cooking.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Eldereno,

  Ah yes, good ole cookbooks.  I agree, need them for inspiration - mixed with some decent cooking shows on DVD


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

eldereno said:


> The only DTB's I have bought since buying my K2US almost a year ago are COOKBOOKS. I have MANY!!!!!!! Just need them around me to inspire the only thing I am creative with......cooking.


On the other hand, I have found public domain cookbooks on archive.org or gutenberg.org that I probably would not have been able to find in DTB format.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't exactly afford a Kindle at the moment, so I'm still buying paperbacks. But, due to the limited space of my apartment, I'm going to have to buy one soon, because I'd have to upgrade to a two bedroom apartment, because I'll practically have my own library!  

I used to be a real snob when it came to ebooks, I figured they were a fad, but after downloading Kindle for PC and reading samples, I'm like, this is so cool.

I'm wondering though, as authors, if we should even bother with having a paperback copy of our novels.


----------



## AuthorTerry (Aug 13, 2010)

We recently moved across the country and downsized our house -- we had to get rid of a LOT of books before we moved, and still have boxes and boxes stored in the basement.

Much as I like the digital 'revolution', I've noticed that my mainstream romantic suspense, which are published by an e-publisher, don't do as well as the print versions. There are still a lot of folks who want print books, and I'm seriously considering ordering a bunch of mine before Cerridwen rebrands its imprint. I'm very close to asking for my rights back, and re-publishing them as digital. However, what I'm seeing is that since nobody's ever heard of me, even though my books have received excellent reviews, my Kindle and Smashword sales haven't progressed beyond the "covers the cost of coffee" sales mark. I did put up When Danger Calls, which was remaindered by the print publisher, and I'm testing the self-publishing waters by offering it for $2.99 at the Kindle Store.  I'm also offering it at a deep discount in hard cover, so I'll be comparing sales.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I do love paper books, and I love reading a book that I'm holding, but for space reasons I'm looking to the virtues of digital. I'm thinking it's going to be a gradual thing, starting to acquire new books digitally except for books I really love.


----------



## AuthorTerry (Aug 13, 2010)

Another reason I like digital is that I can read one-handed. Some books, even small paperbacks are printed so far into the gutter that it requires actual physical effort to hold it open to read. And big, heavy books -- those are another 'challenge' --very hard to read while commuting, etc. 

I still think I'll continue with both formats, but there are lots of advantages to digital books. I'm still seeking the 'perfect' reader, but I don't think it exists. Meanwhile, I'll keep using my e-Bookwise.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Fiction is all ebooks here.  Cookbooks are still DTB's and some specialty reference books not available as ebooks are, too.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Digital files become corrupted and degrade at a surprisingly fast rate, so there are some books I want in physical form to hold on to.


Digital files don't degrade at all. Ever. That's why they're digital. A million years from now, a digital file won't have degraded one bit.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

metal134 said:


> Digital files don't degrade at all. Ever. That's why they're digital. A million years from now, a digital file won't have degraded one bit.


Digital files my not degrade but the material they are stored on do.

There is not the slightest chance of me buying ebooks only in the future unless paperbooks are phased out or the price drops dramatically. I haven't bought any ebooks from major authors or publisher so far (only from Indie sellers or downloaded free books) as I won't pay the sort of prices they ask of them.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I will go digital only when the prices come down to a reasonable amount.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Really? I'm the opposite, when it comes to non-fiction I want it on Kindle because it's easier to refer to and quote with the search function and annotations.


Yep, I'm old school. I suppose it's like those writers who still write in longhand. I have a lot of books on history, biographies, costumes, weaponry, etc. that get dog-eared, margin-scribbled, highlighted and sticky-noted to death. When I think about some tidbit I need, I know exactly where in the book it is. I suppose there's an element of visual recall to it. Plus, I often have several books at a time spread out on my desk.


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't think I'll go fully digital anytime soon, but I am definitely mostly there.  I love having physical books, but with digital I can count on the ability to only buy books that I really want to own forever.

I have also been a researcher, and I love the idea of having non-fiction, references, journals in digital format for organizational purposes.  However, like others have suggested, I am not sure I'd pay the prices for those sources a second time.  They are way more expensive than the typical novel, which I would be willing to buy a second time if it was one I really wanted to own a hard copy of.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Yep, I'm old school. I suppose it's like those writers who still write in longhand. I have a lot of books on history, biographies, costumes, weaponry, etc. that get dog-eared, margin-scribbled, highlighted and sticky-noted to death. When I think about some tidbit I need, I know exactly where in the book it is. I suppose there's an element of visual recall to it. Plus, I often have several books at a time spread out on my desk.


Yeah it makes sense if you've had those books for a long time, pre-ebooks. It would be silly to re-buy those books in ebook format and have to re-hightlight them all. But I got into non-fiction around the same time I got into ebooks and I only have a few non-fiction paper books. Plus, I'm not an author.

But I have found old, out-of-copyright history books on archive.org that I otherwise would not have had access to if they hadn't been made available as ebooks. They have been invaluable to my research on my family history (genealogy being one of my other hobbies).


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

swolf said:


> Speaking of searching, have you ever been reading a book, and decided to search for a word, and then realized you couldn't because it was a paper book?


Yes, I have done that many times. 
But also... yesterday I was reading on my Kindle, and when I had to stop I went to put a bookmark in, and then I realized I couldn't because it wasn't a paper book 

I can certainly see myself going digital only. Since I received my Kindle, I finished a DTB that I was reading before I got the Kindle, but other than that the only DTBs I have read have been books I'm reading to the kids. I think as they get older they will read/listen to more digital books.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Fiction = ebook

Non-fiction = physical though I'll also buy the ebook for on the go. Double dip in that case.


----------

